# Software-Upgrade auf 3.7.4 geschafft



## Dr.J (30. Nov. 2008)

*ACHTUNG!!!

Das Software-Upgrade auf 3.7.4 ist geschafft.
Damit ihr alle neuen Funktionen fehlerfrei nutzen könnt, solltet ihr unbedingt alle Cookies von Hobby-Garteichteich.de und den Browsercache löschen! 

Hier findet ihr die Anleitung zu "Cache und Cookies löschen"

Danke, Euer Forenteam​*


----------

